# outdoor/indoor from attitude



## samandwendy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking about ordering some beans from attitude today, as I have heard great things about them on this site. 
What I was wondering is, when you try to choose indoor seeds, they all mostly say outdoor. If I order one that says outdoor, will it be bunk or not work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but I wanted to check here first.


----------



## samandwendy (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2009)

samandwendy said:
			
		

> Thinking about ordering some beans from attitude today, as I have heard great things about them on this site.
> What I was wondering is, when you try to choose indoor seeds, they all mostly say outdoor. If I order one that says outdoor, will it be bunk or not work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but I wanted to check here first.



Some strains will grow equally well either indoor or outdoors.  However, I would not try to grow an outdoor only strain inside.  there is a vast difference in growing inside and outside.


----------

